# 4.1 update is out (U and E)



## Deviyl (Jul 16, 2009)

http://wii.marcansoft.com/wiimpersonator/r...0716-031031.log

I've heard it's just to fix a Wii Sports Resort error, but not sure if anything else!


----------



## Goli (Jul 16, 2009)

I would update but...
I'm kinda scared
(*waits for someone else to test*)


----------



## kLiNiKaL (Jul 16, 2009)

probably the same as 4.1J nothing to worry about i hope.


----------



## Elritha (Jul 16, 2009)

I'm actually still on 3.2. Haven't really had a reason to update, that and I'm just too lazy to.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Wouldn't surprise me if Nintendo tried to slip in some other fixes also.


----------



## WiiThoko (Jul 16, 2009)

Time for my monthly BootMii NAND Backup. :B
But seriously, couldn't they easily repatch Boot2 in this update?


----------



## chA1nBull3t (Jul 16, 2009)

Edhel said:
			
		

> I'm actually still on 3.2. Haven't really had a reason to update, that and I'm just too lazy to.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've been keeping on 3.2 as well haha.

As for the 4.1J, they did say that Bannerbomb was NOT broken. 
...But I wouldn't go and try anything yet until things are confirmed.


----------



## Fleeman (Jul 16, 2009)

i using 3.3 i never even boother to go back down to 3.2


----------



## WB3000 (Jul 16, 2009)

Fun Facts:

* 4.1 uses IOS60, just like the previous menu.
* The versions (for use in NUSD):
- 4.1J = 448
- 4.1U = 449
- 4.1E = 450


----------



## Gamemaster1379 (Jul 16, 2009)

WB3000 said:
			
		

> Fun Facts:
> 
> * 4.1 uses IOS60, just like the previous menu.
> * The versions (for use in NUSD):
> ...


IOS60 only? No other new IOSes? Then wouldn't using Waninkoko's 4.0 updater download IOS60 for 4.1 then patch it?


----------



## Jotokun (Jul 16, 2009)

Just updated, and there's no ill effects. Bootmii still works, HBC/Installed channels still work. I havent tried Bannerbomb, but I dont see why it wouldnt, since it apparently works in the japanese version of the update. The only thing it appears to break is preloader, and that breaks with every system update. And with bootmii, there's not much of a reason to have preloader anyway.


----------



## afdude (Jul 16, 2009)

just for giggles i updated to 4.1u(was previous at 3.1U and and softmodded) and then performed the soft update for 4.0+ and above. Everything went smoothly, couldnt see any changes really of course. Im now at Cios38 rev13 and loaded up firmware downgrader 1.11   Downgraded back to 3.2U and all is well. Just tried usbloader and loading is fine. WOOT!


----------



## WB3000 (Jul 16, 2009)

Gamemaster1379 said:
			
		

> IOS60 only? No other new IOSes? Then wouldn't using Waninkoko's 4.0 updater download IOS60 for 4.1 then patch it?



This appears to really be a simple bugfix build. I'm not sure about waninkoko stuff, but no IOS modules have been updated.


----------



## air2004 (Jul 16, 2009)

does someone have a patch for it , or not ?


----------



## pm_41 (Jul 16, 2009)

air2004 said:
			
		

> does someone have a patch for it , or not ?


+1

Someone give us a patched updater and a way to keep Preloader intact!


----------



## Gamemaster1379 (Jul 16, 2009)

pm_41 said:
			
		

> air2004 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Patched or not, preloader would break.  4.1 offers no benefits if you lack Wii Sports resort. I do, so I'm not updating.


----------



## pm_41 (Jul 16, 2009)

Gamemaster1379 said:
			
		

> pm_41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So how would I update (if a patched updater comes out) and reinstall preloader?


----------



## kLiNiKaL (Jul 16, 2009)

pm_41 said:
			
		

> Gamemaster1379 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



what do you need a patch for?? just do a nintendo update, and then install the IOS60 you used for 4.0 and then reinstall preloader.


p.s. Dude you really need to fix that signature its highly abusive to people with brains.


----------



## pm_41 (Jul 16, 2009)

kLiNiKaL said:
			
		

> pm_41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But I've heard that if something overwrites the IOS that Preloader uses, the Wii bricks...

Also, because of that remark, I'm not fixing my signature. You Mac fanboys can kick & scream all you want. PCs rule!


----------



## shaka!! (Jul 16, 2009)

LOL I updated this morning expecting to get 4.0 but got 4.1! Haha..

Anyway, I don't seem to have any problems with it, HBC works just fine.


----------



## keyra (Jul 16, 2009)

so it does nothing to tools, but if you used waninkoko updater to 4.0 and you install 4.1 from nintendo what will happen to trucha ioses ?


----------



## buckely (Jul 16, 2009)

so i can just let Nintendo update my wii via the system menu with no problems?  I have bootmii installed and don't use preloader


----------



## air2004 (Jul 16, 2009)

i have bootmii installed too , and the sd is put away for safe keeping , i understand that boot mii keeps updating thats why ipulled it out ...aanyway where is the updte for me ?


----------



## berlinka (Jul 16, 2009)

air2004 said:
			
		

> i understand that boot mii keeps updating thats why ipulled it out


That's not true is it?


----------



## 9th_Sage (Jul 16, 2009)

air2004 said:
			
		

> i have bootmii installed too , and the sd is put away for safe keeping , i understand that boot mii keeps updating thats why ipulled it out ...aanyway where is the updte for me ?


BootMii hasn't been updated since v2.


----------



## air2004 (Jul 16, 2009)

by keeps updating , what i mean is , from what I read when i installed it , (it keeps copying all changes made to the nand) so  I figure that to mean , when I install a ne ios , wad ect , they all affect the nand in some way I'm sure .... so I pulled mine after backing up because of that ......keeping my ass safe


----------



## 9th_Sage (Jul 16, 2009)

It works fine, doesn't change anything (well, besides having this bug fix).  I'm rolling it back for now...I'll miss my StartPatch hacks and theme too much (the 4.0 theme almost worked, but the settings page would not load).


----------



## keyra (Jul 16, 2009)

9th_Sage said:
			
		

> It works fine, doesn't change anything (well, besides having this bug fix).  I'm rolling it back for now...I'll miss my StartPatch hacks and theme too much (the 4.0 theme almost worked, but the settings page would not load).



right... almost forgot about starpatch for my free region channels
i'll wait so


----------



## kLiNiKaL (Jul 16, 2009)

i think you'll find most of my computers carry no logo whatever and all my OS's except my macbook lol are fully open source 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[email protected] aint coming near my equipment thanks very much, and why diss Opera??

stupid M$ fanboys man, cant fix a .plist or a .config so they hate on everything pfff tut tut...you'll learn.


----------



## 9th_Sage (Jul 16, 2009)

air2004 said:
			
		

> by keeps updating , what i mean is , from what I read when i installed it , (it keeps copying all changes made to the nand) so  I figure that to mean , when I install a ne ios , wad ect , they all affect the nand in some way I'm sure .... so I pulled mine after backing up because of that ......keeping my ass safe


Oh, well yes...I see what you mean then.  Yeah, it's probably a good idea to dump the NAND in order to get an up to date copy of it if you think you will be doing something that might screw up your Wii.


----------



## nknave (Jul 16, 2009)

1 bad thing about this 4.1 update is the lost of hacks within preloader. We need new Hacks.ini file.


But than again, since this isn't very necessary to update to........ we are fine with 4.0 alone.


Cheers.


----------



## s3phir0th115 (Jul 16, 2009)

I still prefer to stick to 3.2.  With homebrew advancement, I've had absolutely no need to update the system menu.  If VC/Wiiware need a new IOS, I can just install that.


----------



## SanGor (Jul 16, 2009)

preloader works perfectly fine on 4.1, the only issue is there are no hacks.


----------



## afdude (Jul 16, 2009)

afdude said:
			
		

> just for giggles i updated to 4.1u(was previous at 3.1U and and softmodded) and then performed the soft update for 4.0+ and above. Everything went smoothly, couldnt see any changes really of course. Im now at Cios38 rev13 and loaded up firmware downgrader 1.11   Downgraded back to 3.2U and all is well. Just tried usbloader and loading is fine. WOOT!




hmm ok, now what would i do next if wad manager 1.4 is returning the -2011 error when trying to install wiiware?


----------



## Hybridx24 (Jul 16, 2009)

afdude said:
			
		

> afdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's what I was afraid of... this is what worked for me on 4.0U, so if you want give it a shot: http://timashley.me/?q=node/6

Also, is it possible to use BannerBomb AFTER you upgrade to 4.1U?


----------



## Spidy1000 (Jul 16, 2009)

SanGor said:
			
		

> preloader works perfectly fine on 4.1, the only issue is there are no hacks.




did you have to re-install preloader after the update? Please post the steps you did to get preloader back working after the update.


----------



## personager (Jul 16, 2009)

EDIT: Ignore


----------



## SanGor (Jul 16, 2009)

Spidy1000 said:
			
		

> SanGor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I created a wad with NUSDownloader (can find it on wiibrew.org) and installed it, after that I installed preloader, done.


----------



## Spidy1000 (Jul 16, 2009)

SanGor said:
			
		

> Spidy1000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did you have preloader installed before you updated?


----------



## AdamBrunt (Jul 16, 2009)

Interesting ... if this update is due to a bug in WSR (which hasn't been released in USA or EUR yet), why does the NTSC-J version work fine on 4.0 ?


----------



## $uPeRJjS&#0 (Jul 16, 2009)

The only way to install wads in SYS 3.4-4.1 is using ios 249!

Just updated my friends wii via nintendo then did truchabugrestorer and it worked fine

But what is the point of 4.1? Nintendo didn't say anything....


----------



## SherlockHolmeboy (Jul 16, 2009)

Just a quick heads-up. Apparently using MyMenuify or SoftMii Tweaks to install themes on 4.1 will semi-brick your Wii.

http://wiibrew.org/wiki/System_Menu_4.1


----------



## skawo96 (Jul 16, 2009)

WTF?! I can still load fakesigned VC games from SD card after this...

?

EDIT: I also don't like IOSes 251, 252 and 253.


----------



## Cpt-DS (Jul 16, 2009)

I have installed the HBC and bootmii through the latest version of banner bomb, I also have wiigator gamma 0.3 patched with 002 fix (IOS249) and cIOS rev10. Sooooo, is it safe for me to update it?
BTW bootmii was installed on boot 1 cause for some reason it didnt let me install it on boot 2 :@.

Thanks.


----------



## Hybridx24 (Jul 16, 2009)

Cpt-DS said:
			
		

> I have installed the HBC and bootmii through the latest version of banner bomb, I also have wiigator gamma 0.3 patched with 002 fix (IOS249) and cIOS rev10. Sooooo, is it safe for me to update it?
> BTW bootmii was installed on boot 1 cause for some reason it didnt let me install it on boot 2 :@.
> 
> Thanks.



Any chance your Wii's serial # starts with LU64 (or above #)? That may be why you can't install it as boot2.


----------



## piratesmack (Jul 16, 2009)

So no IOS updates since 4.0, just the system menu?

I might update.
I'm thinking about just waiting for Freedom, though


----------



## gokujr1000 (Jul 16, 2009)

I'm still on 3.2 E with everything I need I'm to scared to update to things like 4.1 incase somethign happens


----------



## computerboy (Jul 16, 2009)

$uPeRJjS$kAt3 said:
			
		

> The only way to install wads in SYS 3.4-4.1 is using ios 249!
> 
> Just updated my friends wii via nintendo then did truchabugrestorer and it worked fine
> 
> But what is the point of 4.1? Nintendo didn't say anything....



To fix a bug with Wii Sports Resort


----------



## Cpt-DS (Jul 16, 2009)

Hybridx24 said:
			
		

> Cpt-DS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, It doesnt even start with LU, anyway is it safe for me to update seeing that I have all of the above? And what about 4.1 using IOS60? Does that mean i can't use my backup launcher anymore?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks again for replying to my n00by questions.


----------



## flyguy (Jul 16, 2009)

someone update startpatch for 4.1 i want my patches


----------



## ConJ (Jul 16, 2009)

I just updated my PAL Wii, and everything works fine, except for Preloader.


----------



## loopguy (Jul 16, 2009)

flyguy said:
			
		

> someone update startpatch for 4.1 i want my patches



go back to 4.0 and wait for updates...


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 16, 2009)

$uPeRJjS$kAt3 said:
			
		

> The only way to install wads in SYS 3.4-4.1 is using ios 249!
> 
> Just updated my friends wii via nintendo then did truchabugrestorer and it worked fine
> 
> But what is the point of 4.1? Nintendo didn't say anything....


not really, on 4.0 i use ios 36 trucha, as some wads or w-waredont install with 249 i get 2011 error, i use ios 36 its the ebst for me.


----------



## kedest (Jul 16, 2009)

So this only is an update to the system menu itself right?
Could I then just create a 4.1 system menu wad (using nusd) and install that? My system now is 4.0 (installed using waninkoko's updater)


----------



## computerboy (Jul 16, 2009)

kedest said:
			
		

> So this only is an update to the system menu itself right?
> Could I then just create a 4.1 system menu wad (using nusd) and install that? My system now is 4.0 (installed using waninkoko's updater)



Yes you could


----------



## Deleted-119707 (Jul 16, 2009)

on wiibrew it says:
When the Wii Menu is updated, save data or program files that are detected as having been created by unauthorised means may be deleted from the Wii system Memory,

what type of saves do they mean?


----------



## skawo96 (Jul 16, 2009)

nicky041192 said:
			
		

> on wiibrew it says:
> When the Wii Menu is updated, save data or program files that are detected as having been created by unauthorised means may be deleted from the Wii system Memory,
> 
> what type of saves do they mean?


Twilight Hack.


----------



## pm_41 (Jul 17, 2009)

SherlockHolmeboy said:
			
		

> Just a quick heads-up. Apparently using MyMenuify or SoftMii Tweaks to install themes on 4.1 will semi-brick your Wii.
> 
> http://wiibrew.org/wiki/System_Menu_4.1


In that case, I'm staying on 4.0 until SoftMii and Preloader get updated (unless a patched updater comes out).


----------



## Lexip; (Jul 17, 2009)

For anyone who wants to update by wad manager or just want the system menu wad.

Title ID: 0000000100000002
USA v449
EUR v450
JAP v448

Edit: oh wow. How did I miss that. Somebody already posted this.


----------



## afdude (Jul 19, 2009)

Hybridx24 said:
			
		

> afdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




funny thing....after i posted this i thought, hmm for whatever reason did it change my region/language perhpas this is why the wiiware wouldnt install. So I went back into the menu and re-selected engrish and USA. Loaded up wad manager again and it installed. I've no idea if it really fixed it, or was simply a glitch but everything i have thrown at it since is just fine.


----------



## pm_41 (Jul 19, 2009)

I used wankinko's updater to try out 4.1. Turns out I couldn't live without my themes and preloader hacks, so I downgraded back to 4.0.

However, if I get Wii Sports Resort, I'll be upgrading again.


----------



## fullpay (Aug 6, 2009)

i using 3.3 i


----------

